

RDF meets NoSQL - bensummers
http://decentralyze.com/2010/03/09/rdf-meets-nosql/

======
mark_l_watson
That is a useful writeup. The Semantic Web as a technology has faced an uphill
battle for acceptance but that is hopefully changing. BTW, here is a PDF link
to my new SW book: <http://www.markwatson.com/opencontent/book_java.pdf>

The book is just about done, so you can ignore the work in progress warning on
the cover page. This is the Java/Clojure/Scala/JRuby edition. The Common Lisp
edition will be delayed a while because I just accepted an AI gig that is
going to require all of my focus.

~~~
mark_l_watson
BTW, my book covers the use of Sesame and AllegroGraph version 4. AG 4 is not
quite out yet so you will have to use Sesame for now to play with the example
programs.

------
arto
I also wrote some thoughts on this subject recently at:
<http://blog.datagraph.org/2010/04/rdf-nosql-diff>

